# the truth!



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

well i have posted this on my site but thought id post it here and get some more feed back!i only started back in the gym 6 months ago after close to 9 years out after an injury,and have run a 6 month cycle so heres my pics to date!starting with a before one!


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

mate welcome to the board :| what roids u takin n how u cycling them?


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

right i been on a cycle for 6 months and changed the stuff every 10 weeks now im on primo 400 mg per week and testdepo 500 mg per week for 12 weeks with 4 weeks superdrol at 30mg per day.then time to come of the gear for a good rest,and yes full blood works to be done


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

LondonGeezer said:


> mate welcome to the board :| what roids u takin n how u cycling them?


  welcome to the site??? lol i been around a while bud  :beer: lol


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

oh rite yeh sorrri... lol i read rong.

u made good gains!!

wot wos the cycle?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Phil!

I will be along to your site again soon, I am in full blown diet mode now as I pulled a Lee Priest off season this year!

Looking good!

I thought you were going natty?

x

x

x

T


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

lol well tat what can i say lol found a load more gear in the cuboard and thought bugger it just 12 more weeks  look forward to seein you on site soon,o and the pic uploaders workin now to lol


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

LondonGeezer said:


> oh rite yeh sorrri... lol i read rong.
> 
> u made good gains!!
> 
> wot wos the cycle?


the cycle was a base of test with the other substances being changed every 10 or 12 weeks depending on what it was,now im running primo and test depo


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

nice 1 mate.. cant wait for the results!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yep youve done some growing mate!!

cant fault ya!!

some people are gonna slate ya for the length of time your on but i think its up to you mate

just take care of ya liver mate!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

44 week cycle= good bye gains and sex life when u come off!


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

DB said:


> 44 week cycle= good bye gains and sex life when u come off!


yep i hear you bud but strange thing is all blood works bp ect are quite good at this stage,i will be gettin it all done at end of cycle and postin the full results on my site so will be intresting to see how this turns out


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> some people are gonna slate ya for the length of time your on but i think its up to you mate


Yep, here is the first slate:axe:

You just did 6 months and are going to go another 20 weeks?

For a total of 48 months?

If you feel you can squeeze a bit more out of them are you going to say screw it and go on for longer?

I also would find some concern how you say steroids are addictive.

If it was me, which is isnt, I would have seen how far you could develop naturally first.

With a proper diet and routine, you can go far.

Starting out with gear you wont know what worked prior to the gear.

I think there are much safer approaches to cycling gear than just staying on.

I dont know this just seems like a reckless approach to me and you are flirting with danger.

You do know the longer you are on the harder for many to come off right?

Not only that total supression of the HPTA is a nasty thing to play with.

I don't know, I hope you didnt take this the wrong way, I am just a concerned old man

But someone has gotta say it, im sure others are thinkin it but wont say it.

I am not one to hold my tongue and if you get insulted by my post this was not my intention.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fair doo's mate blood work is one thing... its good that ur BP is good and liver functions etc...

but when u come off and those poor nuts have to work again after a year break u could be in trouble not even exagerating u could be on HRT for life mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> u could be on HRT for life mate


I was gonna put that but, I didnt want to hit him with the hard facts too hard:rolleye11


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

pmsl i know all this guys and yes i have disscussed this to great lenths with alot of top guys both in the bbing world and medical world,as i say the test results i have had have not made sence as the docs put it,my body seems to be copein better than it should?the doc i am seein is experianced in this field and evern he says its not right,infact he had my gear tested at one point lol,so i guess if all stays as is that i will do this last 12 weeks of cycle,but if my doc says nope stop then i will,then i guess we will have to see how i get on once on pct,i will do a etail report on this so you can all check on it and ask anything too


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

o and dont worrie about offending me lol it ant an easy thing to do trust me pmsl


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

devilsquest said:


> pmsl i know all this guys and yes i have disscussed this to great lenths with alot of top guys both in the bbing world and medical world,as i say the test results i have had have not made sence as the docs put it,my body seems to be copein better than it should?the doc i am seein is experianced in this field and evern he says its not right,infact he had my gear tested at one point lol,so i guess if all stays as is that i will do this last 12 weeks of cycle,but if my doc says nope stop then i will,then i guess we will have to see how i get on once on pct,i will do a etail report on this so you can all check on it and ask anything too


Ok, glad things are ok, for a minute I thought the gear ruined your spelling and grammer

Just kidding.

On a serious note, I would love to look at your PCT.

I have alot of expertise in this one as I am a very hard recovery guy.

I have inside information form a doc that treats shut down men with almost 100% success.

He is probably rated one of the best in the country here and that probably extends to the world.

So, if you like PM me or run it by this thread and I would like to see what you have planned for recovery.


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks ill write it all up and let you have a look over it,im the oppersite to you as i recover easy,,well not easy but very well i think would be better use of words,,o and no im just a crap speller pmsl


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice improvements, but I don't agree with your cycle methods. I wish you good luck with PCT.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Any Dr. that lets his client go for 44 weeks on that high of doses of steroids should be shot..........lol.

Also, I see ok gains, but not 6 months worth, imo.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh i have to agree with winger, Running gear for that long I would have expected to see better.. I've seen guys run a cycle of oxys for 6 weeks and make better gains.. Maybe your diet isn't up to scratch.. I can't believe you would want to put your body under such stress.. Your bloods maybe fine now but my god mum was fine then BAM heart attack and dead. You need to end the cycle soon as and take a long break from gear.. You've obviously grown mate but you've gone the wrong way about it.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> yeh i have to agree with winger, Running gear for that long I would have expected to see better.. I've seen guys run a cycle of oxys for 6 weeks and make better gains.. Maybe your diet isn't up to scratch.. I can't believe you would want to put your body under such stress.. Your bloods maybe fine now but my god mum was fine then BAM heart attack and dead. You need to end the cycle soon as and take a long break from gear.. You've obviously grown mate but you've gone the wrong way about it.


I am sorry Luke but I have to say something

WTF!!!

You are frigging 18, been in BBing for what 6 months and supposedly 'nattie'

If have been taking gear, then it has been about 6 months MAX.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's some cycle dude...lol

i wouldn't run that long personally...the longest I've done was 16 weeks and I felt that was a bit too long, still if it works for you then fine....you obviously know the dangers and decided against the cautious approach so it'll be interesting to see how this does affect you....I do feel DB will be right tho'.....no sex life for a long time after, as I do feel it will be a long recovery, but let's hope not eh'!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I am sorry Luke but I have to say something
> 
> WTF!!!
> 
> ...


Well said, thank god someone said it.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

What are you on about Tat? I'm 19 for a start and have been training over a year.. I've done loads of research on gear and it's 100% clear that running a cycle for that long should have made better results and has put a stupid amount of strain on his body regardless of gettin his bloods done. I respect your knowledge on bodybuilding T but I expressed an opinion which I am entitled to do so..

This is a forum T where we are entitled to express our opinions. The cycle was run far to long and better results could have been achieved..

You've always got something to say in regards to my post, but like i said it's a forum so you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Now now kids, no name calling.....lmao


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL BIG MAN!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> Now now kids, no name calling.....lmao


Name calling is ok. Tatyana, you can call out my name as often and as loud as you want.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

IMO Running gear for that long is not beneficial as you create a false environment that the body shifts it's hormone levels to accomodate.

I think that there'll be a whole heap of shutdown related sides when you do come off.

That being said you are an adult and capable of making your own decisions. A lot of top level athletes never come off gear year round or they take very short breaks unfortunately thats the level thats required at the top of the game.

Your gains look very hard and lean so you should be commended on that however I woudl disagree with your tactics.

However this is a bodybuilding board and DQ has done just that, I'm sure he's not recommending this approach to everyone same as I would not recommend my way of life to everyone, it's all learning at the end of the day guys so lets keep the personal comments to a minimum.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I didn't mean to come acorss insulting..


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> What are you on about Tat? I'm 19 for a start and have been training over a year.. I've done loads of research on gear and it's 100% clear that running a cycle for that long should have made better results and has put a stupid amount of strain on his body regardless of gettin his bloods done. I respect your knowledge on bodybuilding T but I expressed an opinion which I am entitled to do so..
> 
> This is a forum T where we are entitled to express our opinions. The cycle was run far to long and better results could have been achieved..
> 
> You've always got something to say in regards to my post, but like i said it's a forum so you're entitled to your opinion. I don't follow this one cause I don't read all your posts. Yes I did when you first posted.


I am just really disappointed you are taking steroid against all the advice and support you were given not to.

These are incredibly powerful drugs, and so many (not directed at you specifically), think they can pop them like smarties, that all those terrible side effects are not going to happen to them.

When I was younger, I thought I was immortal, bombproof.

SO not the case.

Also, as I currently have an 18 year old flatmate, I am reminded at how irresponsible and reckless 18 year olds can be. My flatmate is not that bad, but some of her mates, OMG!

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

There is a fine line between use and abuse. :smoke:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Every thing in moderation.

Man oh man, that is everything.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I know what your saying Tat but there is "as stated above" a line between use and abuse.. Abuse is evident from reading this post... The guy has abused gear so I disagree completelly with what he has done to hmself.. Short and sweet is how it should be done.. I respect natural bodybuilders 150%! That includes you Tat so I'd expect the same respect back as I've done nothing but research gear to hell and give my opinions.. I'd say I was quite knowledgable on training and diet as I've managed to go from a 9 and a half stone weasel to a solid 12 stone AND CLIMBING.

Tatyana ,


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL Jamie


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Hold up Tatyana you have an 18yr old flatmate? And she comes in late with her ****ed up pals? ......er hello?
> 
> When do you want me to pop round and put that wardrobe for you? I'll make sure I wear a tight t-shirt and jeans


Yes, Trinity (and that is her real name).

It may be a 'temporary' situation as my flat is not really more than one bedroom

x

x

x

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Yes, Trinity (and that is her real name).
> 
> It may be a 'temporary' situation as my flat is not really more than one bedroom
> 
> ...


Post some pics. I may be able to put her up for a fee


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> I know what your saying Tat but there is "as stated above" a line between use and abuse.. Abuse is evident from reading this post... The guy has abused gear so I disagree completelly with what he has done to hmself.. Short and sweet is how it should be done.. I respect natural bodybuilders 150%! That includes you Tat so I'd expect the same respect back as I've done nothing but research gear to hell and give my opinions.. I'd say I was quite knowledgable on training and diet as I've managed to go from a 9 and a half stone weasel to a solid 12 stone AND CLIMBING.
> 
> Tatyana ,


Luke,

A lot of people would say that a 19 year old taking steroids is ABUSE.

Don't start injecting.

Use your natural test levels for a few more years, you have put on 2.5 stone in what, 6 months?

Do you have those lovely stretch marks across your delts? Anywhere else?

What is the rush?

What you do know could impact you a lot later on in life.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

oh you won't have the stretch marks yet.

Those happen when you come OFF the gear, there is muscle loss, skin shrinks back down if I am correct.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It's nice that you show some concern! I won't be running injectables for some time T don't you worry.. I can't say I never thought about it though.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

T I've trained naturally for a year now! Haven't been using gear to get where I've got to. It's a recent alteration.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

'Abuse' really is a relative term, mind. In all things, one person's abuse is another's use. I'd say it takes a more experienced person to make an informed judgement. It's easy enough to just jump on this guy and class him as an abuser because he hasn't done a more conventional 10-week cycle. But there's plenty of people out there that stay on 20,30,40weeks or all-year round. And not necessarily just IFBB pros, either. Yeah, some of them might suffer consequently, but others won't. Not everyone that robs a bank gets caught.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You have to be pretty stupid to rob a bank though which is my point.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> 'Abuse' really is a relative term, mind. In all things, one person's abuse is another's use. I'd say it takes a more experienced person to make an informed judgement. It's easy enough to just jump on this guy and class him as an abuser because he hasn't done a more conventional 10-week cycle. But there's plenty of people out there that stay on 20,30,40weeks or all-year round. And not necessarily just IFBB pros, either. Yeah, some of them might suffer consequently, but others won't. Not everyone that robs a bank gets caught.


robbed many banks before timmy?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> robbed many banks before timmy?


Probably the Spank Banks. LMAO

(i.e. nicked a sly one of the wrist)


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Probably the Spank Banks. LMAO
> 
> (i.e. nicked a sly one of the wrist)


lol


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Right lads come on back on topic.....
> 
> Snorbitz1uk, as I live closer to Tatyana I think that Trinity should come and stay with me, and her mates too.
> 
> What that was the topic wasn't it?


As long as i can visit, i believe the topic was something to do with steriods but i may be wrong


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Luke,
> 
> A lot of people would say that a 19 year old taking steroids is ABUSE.
> 
> Do you have those lovely stretch marks across your delts? Anywhere else?


Not everyone gets stretch marks, I have a few small ones on my Pec, bicep tie -ins but everybody has those.

Under 21 gear users limit their potential IMO but they are adults and therefore can live with the decisions they make.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Not everyone gets stretch marks, I have a few small ones on my Pec, bicep tie -ins but everybody has those.
> 
> Under 21 gear users limit their potential IMO but they are adults and therefore can live with the decisions they make.


same i have a couple in my arm pit and in my groin thats about it...

:beer1:


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Not everyone gets stretch marks, I have a few small ones on my Pec, bicep tie -ins but everybody has those.


More to the point, its obviously not just people who use gear that get stretch marks. I've never touched gear and i've probably got some of the biggest stretch marks you will ever see, starting in my arm pits, then across my front delts and onto my pecs  .


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Ralphy said:


> More to the point, its obviously not just people who use gear that get stretch marks. I've never touched gear and i've probably got some of the biggest stretch marks you will ever see, starting in my arm pits, then across my front delts and onto my pecs  .


I bet that was eccessive masterbation that caused that


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jamie that's funny.

From steroid use/abuse to sex at Tatyana's place to stretchmarks, my kind of thread.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I bet that was eccessive masterbation that caused that


You've obviously seen the "how many times a day" thread in the male animal LMFAO


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

well its about 13 weeks on since this thread was started so we should be getting the update soon. i for 1 am looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Well I knew you'd want a laugh on your birthday big man!


I did and thanks.

Baggio, I totally agree.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He's 7' tall.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! WHERE IS HE??? You've upset him!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

His last post was 9-9 on musclefreaks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He might be having some medical problems.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

hackskii said:


> He might be having some medical problems.


 you could be right, hope not though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Baggio said:


> you could be right, hope not though


Until I found out for sure, saying anything at this point would only be gossip:eek:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Putting everything I said about the stupidity of what he's doing aside, although according to a few people I don't know anything???? I hope he's alright.. Drop us a post mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Let's switch gears.

DQ, I will start praying for you everyday!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Let's switch gears.
> 
> DQ, I will start praying for you everyday!


Hey, Me tooooo...........

That's nice Bro..........


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i wonder were he is, ive been following this thread he might be 17 stone he is 6"3 pppffft! i dunno!

Ben


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

There was a thing over on Muscle freaks saying he was very ill, but no one has confirmed this.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

romeo69 said:


> There was a thing over on Muscle freaks saying he was very ill, but no one has confirmed this.


And you wont get that.

If what I heard is true then he is in very bad shape.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> And you wont get that.
> 
> If what I heard is true then he is in very bad shape.


That is why I bumped this old post.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh dear, I wondered where he dissapeared to!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Whats the story Hacks? PM?


bump fill me in!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I hate missing these things


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

BUMP!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

PM me Scott mate..


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

PM me too please Hacks.

In fact can't you just post it up for all the members to see ?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I do feel for him.. The second he posted the length of the cycle he had been running, alarms bells started ringing.. Hope he recovers.

I think his experience should govern a lesson to anyone thinking about running lengthy cycles like his.. Don't do it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a post from his wife on his board.

hey guys i thought that some of you may want to hear this news,but my hubby phil has just got out of icu after 10 days fighting for his life,he is now safe but is also never goin to be able to train ever again,his heart stopped 3 times and he now is barely able to wwalk evern with a walkin stick.thanks louise


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

It's still pretty vague. Given the context you automatically think it was the gear, but I'd like to hear some more about what exactly happened to him. I'm actually more suprised that he's even been able to attempt walking if his heart stopped three times!

Sad story.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for all the concern chaps-

he had us really worried there.

the soap opera that is devils quest goes on......


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

i feel really bad for this guy, i hope he is ok. but what i think we all need to know is, is this a direct consequence of the gear??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have been to the docs twice with gear related issues.

The reality of it is gear can be harmfull.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i no some people who dont even take breaks from gear and are fine!

His doc said everything was fine during the cycle he said in previous posted so it must have been a suden thing!? still not good! 

Get well soon mate!

Ben


----------



## Flexing54 (Oct 1, 2006)

damn, this is bad news, on musclefreaks he clearly states that he is fine and feels the best he has ever done? i feel for this guy now... even though he was stupid doing that type of cycle. atleast he is better now. but like timmy says, could this be roid related? or not? who knows......... get well soon, be strong.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm sorry guys but saying this isn't gear related is a bit naive. Steroids effect everyone different and a few blood tests won't show everything that's going on in the body.. Sad story, hope he drops a post some time.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He wasnt sick a year ago.:rolleye11


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'm sorry guys but saying this isn't gear related is a bit naive. Steroids effect everyone different and a few blood tests won't show everything that's going on in the body.. Sad story, hope he drops a post some time.


Until you know for sure that it is gear related you should not really comment, i know people at my gym who have been on gear for 2-3 years non stop and they are fine, they go to docs regularly for check ups. Cant say i would do it though


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'm sorry guys but saying this isn't gear related is a bit naive.


Well Arnie had a heart bypass to correct an inherited genetic disorder. And he's pumped a fair bit of gear in his time.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm sure gear is a contributing factor to these problems though.. If there was an underlyin condition then gear would have certainly done some damage. Everyone gets effected differently just like smoking and drinking.. So why take a bigger risk?

Snorbitz1uk, I've as much right to comment as anyone one else.. Just because I don't know as much as you about gear doesn't mean I can't see the flashing lights saying what a stupid F()ckin thing to do.. It's obviously gear so stop kidding yourself.. Like Winger said, "he wasn't ill a year ago"


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'm sure gear is a contributing factor to these problems though.. If there was an underlyin condition then gear would have certainly done some damage. Everyone gets effected differently just like smoking and drinking.. So why take a bigger risk?
> 
> Snorbitz1uk, I've as much right to comment as anyone one else.. Just because I don't know as much as you about gear doesn't mean I can't see the flashing lights saying what a stupid F()ckin thing to do.. It's obviously gear so stop kidding yourself.. Like Winger said, "he wasn't ill a year ago"


All i am saying is we dont know for sure, i wasnt having a go


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m sorry chaps-its not for me to say whether its gear related of not.

dq would love all this controversy tho.

the legend lives on!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I would like his views on the matter to be honest!

And I can see he is your mate and that but I wouldn't call someone who stupidly pumped loads of gear in for 6 months a legend?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I would like his views on the matter to be honest!
> 
> And I can see he is your mate and that but I wouldn't call someone who stupidly pumped loads of gear in for 6 months a legend?


easy Lukey....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I wasn't aiming to offend so I apoligise if it does. I do feel for the guy and wish him all the best.. I never said he was a bad person I just think he made a mistake but hell haven't we all!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I wasn't aiming to offend so I apoligise if it does. I do feel for the guy and wish him all the best.. *I never said he was a bad person I just think he made a mistake but hell haven't we all!*


there we go


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in these dark times,

its best to keep a sense of humour!

as the GREAT man often said-

PMSL

(and i beleive it was 8 months)

no worries lukey.


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

Bottom line for me is - sure everyone wants to look good, train hard etc. but you should always be thinking about your long term health. Whatever the reason for DQs illness its an important reminder to take nothing for granted. Enjoy everyday you're healthy and do everything in your power to keep it that way.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

richiecoops said:


> Bottom line for me is - sure everyone wants to look good, train hard etc. but you should always be thinking about your long term health. Whatever the reason for DQs illness its an important reminder to take nothing for granted. Enjoy everyday you're healthy and do everything in your power to keep it that way.


LOL- sounds like Jerry's Final Thought!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Spot on J..


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to say I agree with Lukey (although he could word things slightly better LOL) and J on this.

DQ ran a 6-8 months cycle, has become seriously ill of late and there's now doubt as to whether his illness is gear related. 

Talk about putting your head in the sand  . This is ridiculous.

Okay Arnie had heart troubles which was supposedly a hereditory problem. I bet your bottom dollar back in those days he wouldnt have run a cycle half the size of what DQ has just done. MAYBE the same length of time, but I bet it wasn't as complex a cycle back then in comparisson as to what one would do today.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for DQ


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

winger said:


> Bump for DQ


Be surprised if we hear from him for a little while yet.

Probably recouperating and sure this thread is the last of his concerns.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

He didn't imply tht he was a legend coz of using gear for 6 months.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats right romeo-

it was me who said it!

(you got pm btw)

at musclechat he had been given the title legend in waiting!

sense of humour guys?

dq (as far as i know)rarely gave training advice or steroid advice.

the reasons for his conditions are NOT straightforward-

anyone who knows me should know that although ive dabbled with dbol i do not think steroids are a great thing to do.

and ralphy youre right i`m sure the last thing he gives a sh1t about is this thread.

jamie with the greatest respect i`m not going to respond to your other comments.

peace.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im not going to bash the guy as it is like kicking a man when he is down.

But out of respect for gear and others if it is steroid related then he should come clean.

When I was urinating blood from high blood pressure from gear, I came clean.

I make no excuses for my gear use.

I keep my cycles around 8 weeks and usually I am off more than on.

I tend to error on the side of caution more than most. I have rarely gone over 500mg of test a week, I never touch the harsher gears. If anything happened to me using something I would be the first to admit I made a mistake and encourage other not to do it.

But that is just me, my life is an open book.

Not sure about legend, maybe lesson would be more suitable here.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> Not sure about legend, maybe lesson would be more suitable here.


:bump:


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^ alright Lukey, think you've made your point mate.


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi guys i thought id come over and try and explain the situation a little regarding phil, Im not here for an argument im here trying to try and stop people from thinking bad of him. i realy dont like what some people are saying about him, the ones responsible are totaly out of order!, if you dont know whats caused his problems then you have no right to beat down on the man, just because you assume that its steroids that have done this to him it doesnt give anybody the right to start casting moral judgement on him.....your out of order.

I would just like to say thanks to the guys who are sincere and offer there prayers for him.

Right the situation with phil is a very sensitive and i cannot divuldge much at all surounding the incident but i can tell you this for sure...Steroids did not put him in hospital!.

Phil was going through some horrific times before his hospitalisation..again not Steroid related or any other drugs for that matter!, they were personal issues, this is why i have jumped to his defence because he doesnt deserve this, i wish i could tell you the whole thing.. then you would look at him in a whole different light.

If and when phil decides he is well enough to come and post i dont know if he will want people knowing his personal business, this is why i cannot say anymore than i have done, if he wants you to know then he will tell you in his own time, all i ask is to have a little respect for the guy as some posts ive read are totaly lacking any.

Sorry if i offended anybody with my post it wasnt intentional.

cheers

caymen


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Caymen, I wish I had more friends like you. 

Oh yea, welcome to the board Caymen.

You posted at 3:50, maybe I will give Phil (DQ) a little prayer each day at 3:50. The name Devilquest and prayer, should they be in the same sentence?.......lol. Not having a go guys. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh mate no-one on this forum was attacking him personally but just disagreeing with the length of his cycle and relating this to the reason for his illness.. As J said we had nothing to go on apart from his posts so I apoligise if I've.. I'm interested in his views though.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

think it is time this thread is locked


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yes please do!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I think it should have been locked a long time ago, and it's a shame some people resorted to some real judgemental bandwaggoning just to push their profiles.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope your not implying I did as I stated my views on it on an individual basis so jog on if you are. I think everything said was bang on based on the info we had been provided so stop whinning.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Not just you mate, but since you mentioned, yeah. And as far as ''...everything said was bang on based on the info we had been provided...'', well, like I said in an earlier post, everyone was using this thread as a context to judge the guy's condition. That's pretty short-sighted, and a similar approach used by the scaremongers to condemn gear - see the recent BBC and Metro stories that have been discussed on this board.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it`d be a shame to lock such a livley thread....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> it`d be a shame to lock such a livley thread....


Actually that is cool.

He is getting alot of attention.

I bet he will have a laugh at this thread when he is well enough to post to it.

I was going to lock it but now I will keep it open.

DQ is fortunate to have such friends, that is really cool. One can not have too many friends in this life.


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for understanding guys and for not turning on me, like i said ealier, all i wanted to do was basicly defend phil and to stop people thinking bad about him based on the limited info you guys had to go on.

Its good to see inteligent people who are not just on the boards to cause arguments and actualy do care for a fellow bodybuilder.

Thanks again guys.. your a good bunch 

Caymen


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Actually that is cool.
> 
> He is getting alot of attention.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it looked like I jumped on him a bit, that was not my intention really.

Sorry.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Look, DQ was a fun guy. I seriously doubt he took any of the things UK-M said seriously, so stop apologizing. It sounds like you guys are post cycle.......lol.

DQ, we love ya and get well soon. :smoke:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

With Winger, no-one jumped on him so stop feeling guilty lol!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> With Winger, no-one jumped on him so stop feeling guilty lol!


Right!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

*Bump*

Any news on the guys condition.. Hope all is well!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no news.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Until you know for sure that it is gear related you should not really comment, i know people at my gym who have been on gear for 2-3 years non stop and they are fine, they go to docs regularly for check ups. Cant say i would do it though


I think that the key is responsible use of drugs, what ever the drug is.

Staying on gear for 2 -3 years, that reminds me of people who go out and take some form of recreation drug EVERY WEEKEND.

May be able to get away with it for a few years, but now a lot of the side effects of long term use are showing up for some drugs.

THE POISON IS ALL IN THE DOSAGE.

Here is a bit of information that I heard a week or two ago from one of the football team's sport doc

ALL OF THE 1984 EAST GERMAN POWERLIFTING TEAM HAS DIED OF LIVER CANCER.

Primary liver cancer is a very rare cancer.

This is not confirmation that steroids cause liver cancer, as there are so many factors that could be responsible, for example, if all these athletes lived near a PCB source, etc.

This is the huge problem with actually 'proving' direct consequences of any drug or environmental factor.

While many scientists know 'intuitively' that there may be a direct link, it will often take 20 years of studies involving a large number of people to prove it.

x

x

x

T


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is that right lukey are you doing gear at 18?(or were you?)


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 19 T and I've spoken to lots of guys on here and many started near my age.. This thread is old so I wasn't digging up what had been said I was simply asking the guys condition as I do actually care.. Like I said I hope he's ok and it would be nice to hear from the man.

I'm not stupidly pumping gear into myself.. I'm surrounded with help from willing individuals.. yet another dig from T.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

littleluke said:


> .... I've spoken to lots of guys on here and many started near my age..


And I dare say he's not the only teenager on here who's on it?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

DB said:


> think it is time this thread is locked


Yeap, certainly run it's course.

Excuse the pun.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jamie wrote:

I just cant belive the fella thinks he is 17st! He must have had boots jeans and a backpack on when he weighed himself-

now thats just plain taking the p1ss mate.

jamie wrote:

I didn't join his forum because I thought the guys ideas on training were utter crap.

well mate-

i set up MuscleFreaks with DQ-

and as far as i know he didnt give out training advice at all-

all training advice given out was by me.

quite frankly i`m glad you never joined-

oh yeah pm me if you want a copy of Brawn.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

What J said was based on what was being portrayed by the guy.. It has all been said already so drop it. Best of luck to him and i hope for a good recovery. Someone lock this and let him start a new one when he's back posting. LMAO Ralphy!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nothing more to say if you wanna carry on PM me

I edited my post cause this is not doing Pauls forum any good

J


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no thanks


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

someone lock this thread and get rid of it because there is no point to it now


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> oh yeah pm me if you want a copy of Brawn.


Beyond Brawn?

Is it any good?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well your bro has had a copy from me-

he seems to like it.

tbh it seems to echo alot of the stuff that BIG says

(i think)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Funny, Scott just said that today.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i guess its all pretty much sound advice then-lol

but its putting the theory into practice where many mess up!

i guess that goes for all training styles tho.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do like the book.

Im sad that I didnt put more pages into it before I bought all these other books too.

I spend too much time posting and not enough time reading.

I do think it is a very sound approach to training.

Its only over 500 pages long too:eek:

Thanks Cal mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> i guess its all pretty much sound advice then-lol
> 
> but its putting the theory into practice where many mess up!
> 
> i guess that goes for all training styles tho.


I couldn't tell ya, I dont have the ebook yet.

Anyone feel free to send it to [email protected].com


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i thought hacks would send you a copy-

now sending ya a copy.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Got it thanks.


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Avatar rep points for that Cal!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cheers bud.

ive got a few of them-

just wondering how much longer i`m gonna keep the title newbie trainer-lol

i guess theres a couple of ya with some other suggestions heh heh heh


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cal, you are the king of animated gifs mate. I was staring so long at that avatar I forgot what the thread was about........lol.

Nice newbie trainer.....  ......j/k mate. You are a good bloke.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> lol i thought hacks would send you a copy-
> 
> now sending ya a copy.


Got a copy you could send me, plleeeaaassseee??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

YGPM dude.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

DEVELQUEST IS A HUGE SCAMMER AND A FUKING SCUM BAG


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

the hunter said:


> DEVELQUEST IS A HUGE SCAMMER AND A FUKING SCUM BAG


that's totally uncalled for and out of line ...you can't just post and abuse here


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

ragahav said:


> that's totally uncalled for and out of line ...you can't just post and abuse here


 mate you think i would post **** like that without evadance ?

just take a look at this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/45593-terrence-j-cook.html

most mods on here kniw about this scum bag and will back this all the way.

he has taken good guys for tens of thousands of pound.


----------



## big-alan (Oct 12, 2009)

ragahav said:


> that's totally uncalled for and out of line ...you can't just post and abuse here


wow just found this thread, anyone hear anymore from this guy?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big-alan said:


> wow just found this thread, anyone hear anymore from this guy?


I haven't Alan and welcome to the board!


----------



## big-alan (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks alot wing ,hows the test gel going man?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big-alan said:


> thanks alot wing ,hows the test gel going man?


You bastard...lol

Should I just write down what I did on Yahoo messenger....lol

I bought it from Phil and I think it is bunk... :lol: ......j/k keeping it on topic..lol


----------



## big-alan (Oct 12, 2009)

lmfao ,hil wouldent even send you bunk gear ,his whole life is lie.


----------

